# JSF + Eclipse = Unmöglich?!



## NuPsi@Jenny (28. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

also bitte isst mich nicht gleich auf aber ich kriege es einfach nicht hin ein JSF Projekt zu starten, hab schon das ganze Internet durch (lach). Hab die neuste Version von Eclipse runter geladen, Eclipse EE. Wenn ich dies jetzt starte, kann ich ein Dynamic Web Projekt anlegen, den Apache habe ich auch angelegt und bei Target Runtime hinzugefügt (6.0). 

Bei Configuration´s habe ich Java Server Faces 1.2 ausgewählt. Jetzt kommt mein Problem bei den JSF Lib´s, woher bekomme ich diese? Sind die dabei, muss ich die runterladen?! Ich kann aber auch den Punkt lassen, wie er voreingestellt ist, aber glaube dann bindet er mir nichts ein.?!

Danke erstmal für die hilfe, wenn ich jetzt schaffe das Problem mit den Libs .. wie muss ich weiter gehen JBOSS Plugins installieren?; MavenPlugins Installieren?; 

Danke für euere Hilfe


----------



## GerhardSchröder (28. Jul 2010)

Es ist nur eine Vermutung, aber hast du auch das Java EE SDK heruntergeladen und installiert?

Enterprise Edition 6 SDK


----------



## nupsi (28. Jul 2010)

Ne hatte ich nicht, ok bin grad am installieren 

Ok, wie muss ich weiter vorgehen?! 

Danke echt supi die hilfe.)


----------



## Deadalus (28. Jul 2010)

Hier nochmal das selbe was ich schon in einem anderen Post geschrieben habe: 


Warum verwendest du das veraltete JSF 1.2 Framework wenn es schon lange JSF 2.0 gibt.

Alles was du dann machen must: JSF 2.0 Bibliotheken in dein WEB-INF/lib verzeichnis und es kann losgehen. 

Hier ein Link zur  offiziellen JSF Implmentierung von Oracle(sun) https://javaserverfaces.dev.java.net/


Wenn du weniger Stress willst benutze Glassfish 3 statt Tomcat. Der hat alles an Bibliotheken was du brauchst schon dabei, du musst also keinerlei Bibliotheken zu deinem Projekt hinzufügen. 

Und noch ein tipp am Rande JSF macht mit Netbeans tausendmal mehr spaß. Also einfach Netbeans downloaden, installieren, neues webprojekt anlegen, jsf anklicken und losprogrammieren. Glassfish 3 und Tomcat 6 wird von Netbeans übrigens schon mitgeliefert.


----------



## Deadalus (28. Jul 2010)

GerhardSchröder hat gesagt.:


> Es ist nur eine Vermutung, aber hast du auch das Java EE SDK heruntergeladen und installiert?
> 
> Enterprise Edition 6 SDK



Nur so am Rande, der Tipp hatte nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun. In diesem Paket ist nichts anderes als die normale Netbeans installation + jdk. Das hilft dir kein bischen um ein Eclipse JSF Projekt zu erstellen. Aber wie gesagt mit Netbeans ist das ca. 100 mal leichter.


----------



## Nupsi@Jenny (29. Jul 2010)

ok also bin soweit das ich jetzt netbeans benutze, Projekt erstellt, hat er mir automatisch eine xhtml seite eingefügt. jetzt habe ich noch den glassfish installiert kann sogar auf die weboberfläche, wenn ich jetzt das projekt starten will , sagt er mir 

GlassFish v3 Domain Server cannot start. Port is occupied.

Also der Port ist nicht richtig, hab doch garkein Port angegeben?
o0?

der fehler kommt auch

deploy?path=\\ssssss\user$\DV\ssssss\Eigene Dateien\NetBeansProjects\WebApplication3\build\web&name=WebApplication3&force=true failed. Instance is not GlassFish v3 Domain.

Kann mich jemand bitte bitte einweisen danke

Vergesse es euch nieeee^^ lach


----------



## Deadalus (29. Jul 2010)

> GlassFish v3 Domain Server cannot start. Port is occupied.


Heist das der Port bereits belegt ist. Wahrscheinlich hast du glassfish bereits gestartet. 




> deploy?path=\\ssssss\user$\DV\ssssss\Eigene Dateien\NetBeansProjects\WebApplication3\build\web&name=WebApplication3&force=true failed. Instance is not GlassFish v3 Domain.


Laut der Fehlermeldung ist etwas mit deiner Glassfish installation nicht in Ordnung. 


Ok ich glaube du hast da zu kompliziert gedacht und etwas falsch gemacht. Also am besten schmeiste deine Installationen von Glassfish und Netbeans wieder von deinem PC. (Klar würde das auch anders gehen aber ich weiß nicht wo du was falsch gemacht hast).

Besorgst du dir den offiziellen Netbeans installer.
http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html. Nimm die "Java" Version. 

 - Installiere Netbeans
 - Starte Netbeans

Glassfish 3 wird während der Netbeans installation  mitinstalliert und in der IDE registriert. Also bitte nicht nochmal Glassfish installieren. Netbeans startet auch automtisch Glassfish wenn dein Projekt deployt also musst du Glassfish auch nicht von Hand starten. 

Num zum JSF Projekt: 
Einfach ein neues Web Project erstellen, Namen vergeben und im letzten Schritt bei Frameworks JSF anklicken. Den rest kannst du auf Standard lassen. 

So dein Projekt sollte fertig sein und ohne Probleme starten wenn du auf "Run" klickst!

Hier nochmal das ganze ausführlich aber eigentlich solltest du das auch so hinbekommen:
JSF 2.0 Support in NetBeans IDE 6.8/6.9


----------



## GerhardSchröder (29. Jul 2010)

Deadalus hat gesagt.:


> Nur so am Rande, der Tipp hatte nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun. In diesem Paket ist nichts anderes als die normale Netbeans installation + jdk. Das hilft dir kein bischen um ein Eclipse JSF Projekt zu erstellen. Aber wie gesagt mit Netbeans ist das ca. 100 mal leichter.




Wie gesagt, war nur eine Vermutung. 
Hätte aber auch durchaus dazu schreiben können, dass ich keine Erfahrungen mit Java EE habe.

Also sorry, wenn ich für unnötige Verwirrung gesorgt habe...


----------

